# Not much going on



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Got out into the gulf today armed with plenty of cigs and wire leaders. Only got one keeper spanish, could not find the kings to save my life. It was a little sloppy out there, the waves were not too big but just sloppy. I do consider it successful, I did not roll on the way in this time, actually beached 3 different times. Lots of cobia boats out today too, still awesome out even though I only got the 1 fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was wondering about the seas as I was watching the trees here at the house. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Reports will flood the forum soon, but Navarre was on fire! Dorado, Kings, and two sailfish were caught.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been working up the courage to take mine out in the gulf. I played around in the surf a little unloaded to see what it would swamp at and it only took like 2 good waves to do me in. I kind of want to get an EPIRB first lol...


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> Reports will flood the forum soon, but Navarre was on fire! Dorado, Kings, and two sailfish were caught.


 Not where I was. Were most caught near the pier or east or west of it? I was between the pier and Opal Beach. How far out were they caught?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I was wondering about the seas as I was watching the trees here at the house. Thanks for the report.


 I looked out my east window all day long. Winds might have been 5 to 10 from what I could tell.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I do my NASCAR impression about 200 yds off the end of the pier.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ginzu said:


> I do my NASCAR impression about 200 yds off the end of the pier.


 if your in a boat thats kinda a safe distance. Curious to know how your impression goes. Most people running inside 300 yrds of the pier usually cut someones fish off if there on. Happens all the time. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty sure my mirage drive is not going to cut any lines, and I always make damn sure to keep an eye out on what's going on at the end of the pier. I'm not willing to give some idiot the chance to sling lead at me.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> if your in a boat thats kinda a safe distance. Curious to know how your impression goes. Most people running inside 300 yrds of the pier usually cut someones fish off if there on. Happens all the time. :thumbdown:


Next time I cut your fish off I will buy you a beer. :no:


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I am sure I have never seen a kayak cut someones line. I have fished the Navarre pier a lot and fished my kayak around it and I am 100% sure that the kayak is more fun. But if I am fishing near the pier, and when I say near, I mean so that you can see it, not touch it, I always take in consideration what is going on at the end. I would never want to make someone lose a fish.


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

I was out yesterday at Navarre after being skunked off opal Saturday afternoon fishing the tourney. Me and a buddy bagged a 10, 11 and 13lb king and some decent spanish.

They were all caught about a half mile east of the pier in about 45ft of water from 3-5pm. We were out from 1-730pm.

What I noticed was between 45-50ft there was a hard current change with clearer blue water. You can see it easy bc of the color change, the line of stacked up jellies, and all the debris. We were trolling the blue edge of it, seems the flying fish and other bait get stacked up there in the faster current like a wall. That is most likely the reason for all the Mahi and the sails being so close.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

yaknrugger said:


> I was out yesterday at Navarre after being skunked off opal Saturday afternoon fishing the tourney. Me and a buddy bagged a 10, 11 and 13lb king and some decent spanish.
> 
> They were all caught about a half mile east of the pier in about 45ft of water from 3-5pm. We were out from 1-730pm.
> 
> What I noticed was between 45-50ft there was a hard current change with clearer blue water. You can see it easy bc of the color change, the line of stacked up jellies, and all the debris. We were trolling the blue edge of it, seems the flying fish and other bait get stacked up there in the faster current like a wall. That is most likely the reason for all the Mahi and the sails being so close.


Hey man, thanks for the advice, I was really hoping Opal Beach would have fish near it because of all of the people in Navarre for the Fun Fest, plus I try to avoid the pier since my last trip was a bit more interesting than I like my fishing trips to be. I wonder if there are a lot of fish just east of the pier due to the fact it is suce a big structure? I guess it really does not matter, I just need to stop second guessing myself and go with my gut next time and fish where the fish are.


----------



## yaknrugger (Aug 5, 2011)

punkfishking said:


> I guess it really does not matter, I just need to stop second guessing myself and go with my gut next time and fish where the fish are.


I'm with you man I do this all the time. But sometimes I think sometimes it's just hit or miss. For instance, saturday there were 2 sails and 3 dorados that I know of. I was in the same place sunday and only bagged some king and spanish, and I didn't hear of any sail or mahi catches that day. Then I see on the forum on yesterday there was more mahi...same place.

sometimes you just have to get lucky.

with that said, I am hearing the CG buoys close to the Pcola pier are pretty productive right now. I may give that a try saturday.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Friday is my only day I can go this week, I think I am going to fish Navarre again, but this time I am going just east of the pier. As long as the weather is good, if not I may try some where like Hogtowne. Good luck to you.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I dont take any chances, having grown up there, I stay at least 500 yds away, sometimes to the east sometimes to the west. 500 is a good number out of range of a 5.56 w/ open sights (at least about 80% of the time).


----------

